
Global Public Holiday API for 230 Countries - lyri787w
https://calendarific.com/?r5
======
gus_massa
Hi from Argentina!
[https://calendarific.com/holidays/2019/AR](https://calendarific.com/holidays/2019/AR)

* March Equinox Wednesday March 20: As far as I know, it is not a holiday here. The other equinoxes neither.

* Memorial Day Sunday March 24: It's a bad translation of the name [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_of_Remembrance_for_Truth_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Day_of_Remembrance_for_Truth_and_Justice)

* Bridge Public Holiday Monday October 14: It's ordered in the wrong place

* September Equinox Monday September 23: As I said, it's not a holiday. But on September 21 we have the "Student Day" or "Spring Day". It's not an official holiday (perhaps only in some states?) but nobody goes to the secondary school or university. Sometimes there is a convenient "building disinfection/debugging" that day :). I'm not sure how you consider unofficial holidays.

* (somewhat missing) September 11, "Teacher Day" or "Sarmiento Day" [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domingo_Faustino_Sarmiento#Leg...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domingo_Faustino_Sarmiento#Legacy) Not a holiday, but IIRC no class in the primary schools.

* (somewhat missing) December 24 "Day before Christmas" We usually work only until 12 noon (or less :) ).

